# KOBUS VAPES - Youtube and written reviews



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Hi Peepz..

I have finally decided after much demand and convincing to do video reviews and tutorials.
My review page has been running for almost a year now, concentrating on local juices and hardware from time to time. I thought it would be a good idea to post it here as well. the feedback and response I've gotten is positive and I feel that it might help vapers out.
below is the link to my Youtube channel. at the moment there are 4 wicking tutorial videos uploaded.
please let me know what you guys think... thank you.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgOPcZBtC-O6yT-Px9OFzCg

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel

Lekker my bru! FIRST ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Fantastic to see more reviews posted here

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Thank you


Chanelr said:


> Fantastic to see more reviews posted here



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Daniel said:


> Lekker my bru! FIRST ...


All ur fault @Daniel 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy

Awesome dude....Need more local guys...Keep it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto

well done my Koosie!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Wicking turorials loaded


Zeus Single coil

https://youtu.be/buIxWwGBRTc

Manta

https://youtu.be/fCcddWOQ25Q

Blitzen

https://youtu.be/qv1ZsgXvUc8

Reboot

https://youtu.be/6yqkA7IQhvo

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

New review up.. Enjoy..
Monark Vapes Resurgence squonker





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## BioHAZarD

Nice one buddy
refreshing to c a decent reviewer
subscribed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

BioHAZarD said:


> Nice one buddy
> refreshing to c a decent reviewer
> subscribed


Thanks brother

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the review @Irfaan Ebrahim 
Great insights and feedback on this squonker
Cant believe how small it is! Disappears in your hand. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Lol thanks @Silver
Yeah I was pretty shocked when u put the suorin air next to it.. N what hypes me up even more is that it's local


Silver said:


> Thanks for the review @Irfaan Ebrahim
> Great insights and feedback on this squonker
> Cant believe how small it is! Disappears in your hand. Lol



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sneakydino

Liked the videos..you should do some local eliquid reviews as well. Keep it up bru.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

sneakydino said:


> Liked the videos..you should do some local eliquid reviews as well. Keep it up bru.


Local juice reviews done on Facebook brother.. Kobus can vape is the page name but will be posted here as well as they come 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos

@Irfaan Ebrahim I'm curious, how did the name Kobus come about?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

I'm the whitesest Indian ull find.. Long story brother.. But will reveal in one of my videos 


Christos said:


> @Irfaan Ebrahim I'm curious, how did the name Kobus come about?



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jm10

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> I'm the whitesest Indian ull find.. Long story brother.. But will reveal in one of my videos
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



@Irfaan Ebrahim You and I would be good friends Excellent review by the way.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

jm10 said:


> @Irfaan Ebrahim You and I would be good friends Excellent review by the way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

***NEW RELEASES BY THE STEAM MASTERS***

This juice was sent to me for the purpose of this review by Craig Stuart and Hugo Ross From Sir Vape ( @Sir Vape )

Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain but for the passion and love for vaping.

JUICE PROFILE:


MELK BACCO - Milk Tart with a hint of burley tobacco.

MELK JAVA - Milk Tart blended with the finest Arabica coffee beans..

OH, CHELSEA - Warm & buttery Chelsea Bun with extra icing to make life just that much sweeter.

CEREAL KILLER APPLE JAX - a gourmet breakfast crunchy oat cereal, Granny Smith apples, full cream milk and a generous dose of our secret sugar & spice topping. 

QUESTION MARK (PUNCTUATION SERIES) - juicy blend of pineapple, mango and other fruit with a touch of cool
AVAILABLE IN 60MLS CHUBBY GORILLA – 0MG,3MG AND 6MG

*****MY THOUGHTS AND EXPERIENCE*****
Simple, yet attractive labelling on the MELK series and the CHELSEA - the gold writing really makes the bottle look elegant and stands out. The label represents the exactly what the profile of the juice is. On the question mark. The label is very straight forward and does not give much information which attracts people to find out more about the juice. The Cereal Killer is a little over the top but gets the attention due to the skull. Brilliant job on the artwork, design and the overall look.


MELK BACCO – On opening the bottle there’s a prominent tobacco blended with cinnamon that comes through. On the finger taste there is a nice creamy taste with a rich tobacco undertone. On the inhale a very nice rich dark tobacco comes through with the cinnamon milk tart being and undertone flavour. On the exhale more of the cinnamon from the milk tart pops leaving the tobacco lurking in the background - The tobacco almost taste a bit “chocolaty”, The tobacco and the milk tart blend so well it keeps me going back for more!! The cinnamon is extremely well balanced too, not overpowering in any way and compliments this juice. This is my favourite from the range as I am a tobacco lover. I must add from the very onset that this juice was announced to be launched, I could not wait to get my hands on a bottle!!

MELK JAVA – Nice rich coffee aroma came through when popping off the cap. On the finger taste it tasted like cinnamon coffee.. on the inhale I got a nice rich creamy cinnamon coffee coming through with the cream of the milk tart lingering at the back.. The same on the exhale with the difference being the crust of the milk tart comes through in the background leaving a rich cinnamon coffee lingering on my tongue( more coffee than cinnamon )

OH CHELSEA – when I cracked this bottle open I already could smell the unbaked Chelsea bun so I gave it a finger taste and the raisin dough taste was so prominent it took me back to my school days. I than vaped this juice.. on the inhale there is a sweet freshly baked raisin bun that comes through with slight hints of cinnamon.. on the exhale the “bun disappears slowly leaving the raising taste with a sweet glazing behind.. I can say with confidence that this is the only authentic Chelsea bun I have tasted and its damn good!!!! And yes – OH! Chelsea… this is a damn fine bun!!

CEREAL KILLER APPLE JAX – On cracking the bottle open I got the smell of freshly made with a nice strong apple aroma.. on the finger taste the most prominent flavor that came through was apple with slight hints of oats and milk.. on the inhale I got a sweet apple with sweetened oats drenched in milk, on the exhale the cereal tends to fade away leaving an apple after taste on my tongue. The flavor profile is very smooth and balanced but the only gripe I have is that the apple doesn’t taste like a freshly sliced apple but rather a candy apple or the apple crunch you normally find at supermarkets as nibble time snacks. If you are an apple lover tan this flavor is definitely for you.. For me, it doesn’t do it simply because I don’t like apple flavored juices

QUESTION MARK (PUNCTUATION SERIES) – sweet sugary pineapple is the first scent that I got when opening the bottle.. The finger taste was mind blowing, freshly cut sweet pineapple that just came out of the fridge with very light hints of mango. On the inhale there’s a prominent authentic icy pineapple with the mango breaking in but still staying in the background, on the exhale the pineapple is still prominent but fades away as the mango starts to come through as well as other fruits that I can’t put my finger on. The ice does fade away as well.. very well balanced and smooth.. I’m personally not a pineapple fan but this juice got me hooked..
Overall I would say that this is a brilliant range from steam masters that caters for all types. I must admit that with every release the juice just gets better.. all well rounded and smooth. Well done Steam Masters… Keep Making S.A proud.

Don’t forget to subscribe to my YouTube Channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgOPcZBtC-O6yT-Px9OFzCg

As always please share your thoughts, views and questions.. Thank you for taking the time to read.

Don’t forget to like and Share.. VAPE ON!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

sneakydino said:


> Liked the videos..you should do some local eliquid reviews as well. Keep it up bru.


there we go - first juice review up

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

***TAVIRO by WIENER VAPE***

This juice was handed to me for the purpose of this review by Gerhard Heyneke (@Rooigevaar)

Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain but for the passion and love for vaping.

JUICE PROFILE:

· TAVIRO – Custard tobacco

AVAILABLE IN 60MLS CHUBBY Gorilla 0MG,3MG & 6MG
Release date has been confirmed for the 4th October 2018

*****MY THOUGHTS AND EXPERIENCE*****

Nice in depth label design.. Great contrast in color, flavor description is on point. The skeleton man is a representation of Taviro in a hat and tie representing an old 50's look when tobacco was a thing and connoisseurs existed.. Very well planned!!

- Just a brief outline on the brand juice maker.
I met Gerhard for the first time at vapecon 2018 when he handed me a bottle of Taviro and we chatted for a while.. Very friendly, laid back, chilled out guy.. The brand was established in 2015 an all flavor profiles are related to dogs. I assume Gerhard is a dog lover.. I have always been vaping juice from his line with my favorite being good boy which is a RY4 tobacco... Jut better.. As mentioned in previous reviews the older juice makers are always there to help and please the masses who vape and Gerhard does not fall short of this in any way.. Massive respect to him..

·TAVIRO – As soon as I heard Wiener Vape is launching a new tobacco I was amped and couldn't wait to have a go at it... On cracking the bottle open I got a sweet vanilla custard with hints of tobacco lurking in the background.. I dripped a little and I was blown away.. Rewicked an RTA and gave it a vape.. Before I knew it I had to refill my tank.. I just couldn't put it down.. On the inhale there is a nice sweet(not too sweet) custard with a brilliant tobacco undertone.. On exhale the exact flavor is there but opposite.. The tobacco comes through more prominent leaving the sweet custard note behind.. This is well crafted and you can taste the quality of the juice.. Nice and smooth.. Perfect for those relaxed evening when unwinding!!! People who know me will know that I am very fussy when it comes to tobacco juice because I love it so much.. This flavor is beyond words.. I think 'Good Boy' has been dethroned

Very well done Gerhard on creating yet another masterpiece tobacco juice n taking tobacco to a whole new level!! I vaped a whole lot of the Good boy as mentioned above n went on to vaping the oak age version. I even vaped quite a bit of the "Dog's Life" from the wiener range which is a nice smooth rich vanilla custard.. It feels as if these two profiles have come together with a few added touches to bring an outstanding product to life.. This is perfection personified.. Well done Mr. Heyneke... Can't wait for the oak aged version..

Don't forget to subscribe to my YouTube channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgOPcZBtC-O6yT-Px9OFzCg

As always please share your thoughts, views and questions.. Thank you for taking the time to read.
Don’t forget to like and Share.. VAPE ON!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre

Great juice reviews! Thank you.


----------



## Silver

Great reviews @Irfaan Ebrahim !
Thanks a lot

I need to try those Steam Masters juices - that Melk Java and the Chelsea bun one !
Am busy at the moment with Taviro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Silver said:


> Great reviews @Irfaan Ebrahim !
> Thanks a lot
> 
> I need to try those Steam Masters juices - that Melk Java and the Chelsea bun one !
> Am busy at the moment with Taviro


TAVIRO is just brilliant.. Chelsea and MELK bacco is in a class of its own 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rooigevaar

Thank you Kobus @Irfaan Ebrahim for the great review! It is humbling to receive reviews like these. Really appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Only a pleasure brother


Rooigevaar said:


> Thank you Kobus @Irfaan Ebrahim for the great review! It is humbling to receive reviews like these. Really appreciated!



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> TAVIRO is just brilliant.. Chelsea and MELK bacco is in a class of its own
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



I told you bru , Taviro is the best tobacco juice I've tasted .....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

New review up...DAWG RTA BY ASMODUS AND ALEX VAPES

ENJOY



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

***HAYWIRE 24 BY HAYWIRE, DISTRIBUTED BY STEAM MASTERS***

This juice was sent to me for the purpose of this review by Raihaan Mahomed ( @raihaan )

Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain but for the passion and love for vaping.

JUICE PROFILE:


HAYWIRE 24 – A smooth fruity blend of Apple, Cranberry and Peach
AVAILABLE IN 30MLS & 60MLS CHUBBY GORILLA – 0MG,3MG AND 6MG

*****MY THOUGHTS AND EXPERIENCE*****

In keeping with the Haywire juice theme the labelling has a retro look to it where pictures say more than words depicting the flavour profile. The label is simple yet attractive with a matt black background colour allowing the other colours to pop out. If you look carefully it's finished off with a nice paisley design in the background adding a little more depth and class to the label.


HAYWIRE 24 – Raihaan handed me a 30ml of this juice at Vapecon 2018 and when I looked at the profile I thought to myself: “how in the world do you get peach to go with Cranberry and Apple???”, However, on opening the bottle there’s nice sweet fruity aroma that comes through that immediately made me think of a nice sweet fruity candy or punch… I dripped some as I was still a bit hesitant and after having a vape I was blown away.. Filled up a RTA and vaped, and before I knew it - half the bottle was gone. On the inhale there’s a nice sweet apple(not very in your face) blended with cranberry and I was lucky to find a hidden white grape note coming through which just adds volume to the juice and gives it more character. On the exhale the apple fades away and the peach tone really popped with the cranberry and grape staying as the underlying flavours.. I honestly did not expect this juice to be so great in terms of balance and smoothness. I believe that its set to launch around end October early November.
Overall this juice is brilliantly crafted and perfect for fruit lovers. Even though I’m not a fan of apple or fruity vapes I really enjoy this juice. It’s definitely going to be perfect for the warmer summer days.. Massive respect to the juice maker as this is only the second juice from the line and you can taste the perfection, time and dedication it took to perfect this juice.. Definitely going to be part of my rotation once launched!

Don’t forget to subscribe to my YouTube Channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgOPcZBtC-O6yT-Px9OFzCg

As always please share your thoughts, views and questions.. Thank you for taking the time to read.

Don’t forget to like and Share.. VAPE ON!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Here we go - Next review is up
Enjoy!!

***SLIVER KIT BY Teslacigs POD SYSTEM***

Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain.

DEVICE: SENT TO ME FROM Vapealicious
JUICE: NIC SALT from Majestic Vapor, South Africa ( @Sash )
MTL : HAVANNAH NIGHTZ BY Joose-E-Liqz (@Naeemhoosen )

Don't forget to subscribe to my YouTube channel.. Video uploaded on the following link.. Comments and suggestions welcome

https://youtu.be/0lRozEcgog0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

***MINTIES BY The Coil Company and CloudFlavourLabs***

NB – just on a side note… If you don’t like the way the reviews are done and don’t appreciate the format and style of reviewing than scroll pass and move on.. I was told my reviews are like reading a horror story (no offense was taken even though it was a personal attack and I understand that sometimes emotions get the better of us as human being). Hence, I say once again if you think that this review is a marketing gimmick or for financial gain you more than welcome to unsubscribe. I don’t have time for drama – I do what I do because of the passion I have for it.

This juice was sent to be for the purpose of the review by Attie Swart

Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain but for the passion and love for vaping.

JUICE PROFILE:

· MINTIES – Butterscotch mint ice-cream sandwich 
AVAILABLE IN 60MLS CHUBBY Gorilla 0MG,3MG & 6MG

Release date has been confirmed for the 19th October 2018 

*****MY THOUGHTS AND EXPERIENCE*****
the labelling is nice and detailed, elegant and bold too – really pops out. Clean design with all the detail u need to know.. And I know for a fact that this takes time even though it looks simple. Detail images as well as the profile description is clear on the labelling too. 

- Just a brief outline on the brand juice maker.
I met Riaan Redelinghuys (@RiaanRed ) at the opening of Vapeking Menlyn maine in person for the first time even though we have chatted over the phone quite a few times. Riaan has been in the vaping scene for quite some time starting off as a coil maker and still making coils. His work and attention to detail on his coils cannot be question nor flawed and now the same goes for his juice. The only thing that I can say is that he is very delayed and you have to wait minimum 3 months if you place an order for coils but I think that’s due to his age and the weakness of his bones – this doesn’t allow him to move very quickly (just kidding). Riaan’s first juice was launched last year (I can be under correction) called Redneck – this was a bourbon tobacco which I loved but not many people took to it as the flavour is intense and complex in its own right and this takes a certain type of palate to appreciate the complexity of the juice. Riaan than launched “Scotchies” which is in fact a butterscotch ice cream sandwich which led to the creation of “Minties” Riaan is a stellar guy and always willing to assist and offer advice when it comes to vaping. It’s always a pleasure interacting with him! 

· MINTIES – Initially when I heard that The Coil Company is releasing their second juice in the series I was more than amped to give it a go… And there it finally arrived…I had no doubt that this juice will be good even though butterscotch is such a difficult profile to work with as it’s a very finicky concentrate. But, because Scotchies is such a well balance full on flavour juice I knew that the juice will be well balanced too..
On the inhale I get the perfect butterscotch biscuit taste with a nice rich mint butterscotch ice cream as the underlying tone ... On the exhale its full on butterscotch mint ice cream with the biscuit fading away but still leaving it lingering in my mouth.. This juice is so damn well balanced it’s very difficult to pick out which of the flavourants are more prominent. The mouth feel is excellent, full and rich on flavour and smooth as can be. The after taste is exactly as the illustration on the bottle shows – A mint ice cream sandwiched between two butterscotch cookies. I can almost guarantee that this juice will be amongst my staple juice rotation (it already is lol).. I really enjoy these type of rich, thick, dense and complex flavour profiles so this juice is right up my alley.

There was a lot of controversy when the announcement of this juice was made and I’ve heard it first-hand where vapers were saying that this is a copy of another reputable brand. I can confirm that this juice in no way replicates anything else and also that the this and the “other” juice is completely different when it comes to the flavour profile itself, mouth feel and category of juice. Don’t let drama and rumour phase you in any way. Well done Riaan and Cloud Flavour Labs.. You guys are doing a phenomenal job and taking vaping in S.A to new heights.. brilliantly crafted juice!!!



Don’t forget to subscribe to my YouTube Channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgOPcZBtC-O6yT-Px9OFzCg

As always please share your thoughts, views and questions.. Thank you for taking the time to read.

Don’t forget to like and Share.. VAPE ON!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn

Excellent Review @Irfaan Ebrahim ! @RiaanRed has been slow since Highschool days back in Polokwane  The OG Scotchies is one of my staple juices, cannot wait to get my hands on some of the Minties! A-Class coil smith, juice maker and allround good guy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Excellent Review @Irfaan Ebrahim ! @RiaanRed has been slow since Highschool days back in Polokwane  The OG Scotchies is one of my staple juices, cannot wait to get my hands on some of the Minties! A-Class coil smith, juice maker and allround good guy!


Lol... Thanks 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Excellent Review @Irfaan Ebrahim ! @RiaanRed has been slow since Highschool days back in Polokwane  The OG Scotchies is one of my staple juices, cannot wait to get my hands on some of the Minties! A-Class coil smith, juice maker and allround good guy!


this takes scotchies to a whole new level

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

NEW REVIEW UP - ENJOY!!


***DEAD RABBIT RTA REVIEW***

Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain.

RTA: FROM J&J's Emporium (@wazarmoto )
MOD: FROM Afrivape Wholesalers and Retailers 
JUICE: FROM Mr. Hardwick's (@method1 )
DRIPTIP: FROM Bearded Viking Customs

Don't forget to subscribe to my YouTube channel.. Video uploaded on the following link.. Comments and suggestions welcome

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

*AQUA MASTER RTA REVIEW*




Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> *AQUA MASTER RTA REVIEW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk




Nice one @Irfaan Ebrahim 
I need to try that Joos! Arabica Latte. Mmmm sounds awesome
Tank looks great

Just some feedback, i find the volume of your speaking too soft
If intro is set to correct volume, then when you talk its too soft and i have to turn up the volume a lot

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Silver said:


> Nice one @Irfaan Ebrahim
> I need to try that Joos! Arabica Latte. Mmmm sounds awesome
> Tank looks great
> 
> Just some feedback, i find the volume of your speaking too soft
> If intro is set to correct volume, then when you talk its too soft and i have to turn up the volume a lot


Thanks for the feedback @Silver
Will work on sourcing a mic..
Oh yes u need to get a bottle of that juice.. U know @Naeemhoosen is a master mixologist

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> Thanks for the feedback @Silver
> Will work on sourcing a mic..
> Oh yes u need to get a bottle of that juice.. U know @Naeemhoosen is a master mixologist
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Great

Regarding the juice, Yes I know and agree Naeem is a master mixologist! That juice is now on my to buy list

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> *AQUA MASTER RTA REVIEW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk




And now ? Thought DAWG was best RTA ??  
You gonna do your best of 2018 soon ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Daniel said:


> And now ? Thought DAWG was best RTA ??
> You gonna do your best of 2018 soon ?


Maybe.. Maybe not.. My intention is to lead not follow.. With that being said.. This trumps the DAWG 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

***JUICE LINE BY Queensberry Rules***
This juice was sent to be for the purpose of the review by Andre Van Dev. 

Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain but for the passion and love for vaping.

JUICE PROFILE:
• CHICAGO OVERCOAT CORNFLAKES – Cornflakes cereal
• LOW BLOW CUPCAKE – Vanilla cupcake with frosting
• 5 KNUCKLE CHOCMINT – Choc mint Ice-cream 
• MEAN MUGGING MELON – A sweet mixture of melons

AVAILABLE IN 60MLS CHUBBY Gorilla 0MG,3MG & 6MG

*****MY THOUGHTS AND EXPERIENCE*****
The labelling is nice and detailed, elegant, vibrant and bold. Clean design with all the detail you need including some mouth watering pics.. All the warnings are in place including strength of nic and quality of bottling (ISO7)

- Just a brief outline on the brand juice maker.
I first met Andre for a very brief period at Vapecon 2018 where he handed me a sample of his Chicago cornflakes and told me to give it a try.. I was totally blown away by the flavour. We then met again when he handed me the rest of his juice line and we chatted for over an hour. The brand has been established this year. Andre ahs informed me that he has been working on this juice line for the last three years and finally perfected each of the recipes – You can definitely taste this in the juice. The juice is mixed and bottled at ZefTech which is an ISO 7 certified lab so you can be assured that quality is there. Andre seems like an absolute gentleman and as he mentioned that his aim is not only to be a great mixologist but also to help the vaping community and people in general. You can see this by the way he conducts himself. He is humble and always willing to assist.

•CHICAGO OVERCOAT CORNFLAKES – I was curious as hell to find out what this juice taste like so I dripped some on my finger and damn it was good. Finally – an authentic cornflake cereal is what ran through my mind. I couldn’t wait to get home and vape the juice - On the inhale there is a nice sweet cereal and milk taste that comes through and on the exhale the sweetness dies down and the cereal pops even more leaving you with the proper south African cornflakes taste on your tongue. I would rate this juice as the best cereal juice that I’ve tasted thus far. Flavour and sweetness is extremely well balanced!!
•LOW BLOW CUPCAKE – Now this juice “wowed” me just as much as the cornflakes juice. The flavour is very well balanced with the correct sweetness. On the inhale I get a thick cake profile rich in flavour, on the exhale the frosting comes through nicely leaving the cakey taste lingering in my mouth... Flavour once again is not overly sweet and it can be vaped all day.
•5 KNUCKLE CHOC MINT – When I first read the profile I was a bit sceptical to give this a go because I have not had good experiences when it comes to anything chocolate related in a vape. The problem with any chocolate is that it is to synthetic and the cocoa bean is something that is virtually impossible to replicate. With that being said I gave this a go and o my surprise it was very very addictive. On the inhale I got a nice rich creamy mint ice cream with hints of chocolate coming through. There is no prominence in the chocolate at all. On the exhale I did not get any change in flavour. This flavour really blew mind. Before I knew it I went through at least 40ml is about 5 hours.
•MEAN MUGGING MELON – Fruits flavours are definitely not the first flavour I’d pick up when looking for a new juice to vape, secondly I don’t really enjoy Melon in a vape – love to eat it though. On the inhale there is a nice blend between, sweet melon, watermelon and cantaloupe. On the exhale I get some papaya coming through but the sweet melon is more prominent with the watermelon staying in the back.

By the taste from these flavours I can definitely tell that there has been a lot of research and development coupled with dedication and hard work. The quality in taste and vaping experience I got is truly remarkable. Andre you have done a stellar job and I can tell you with confidence that your juice will do great. Even though the company is new, I urge you guys to go out there and give this range a try. You will not regret it in any way.

Don’t forget to subscribe to my YouTube Channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgOPcZBtC-O6yT-Px9OFzCg

As always please share your thoughts, views and questions... Thank you for taking the time to read.
Don’t forget to like and Share... VAPE ON!!!






Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

***HASHTAG BY The Steam Masters*** 

This juice was sent to me for the purpose of this review by Raihaan Mahomed 

Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain but for the passion and love for vaping. 

JUICE PROFILE: 
•HASHTAG – Apple, apricot ice 

AVAILABLE IN 60MLS CHUBBY GORILLA 

*****MY THOUGHTS AND EXPERIENCE***** 
The labelling on the bottle is extremely unique as is the rest of the series so far, crispy clean at the same time hinting at how pure the taste is... It's like the expression goes "a man with very few words". This is exactly the look on the labelling on the juice... 

•HASHTAG – On cracking the bottle open, immediately there's and a nice apple scent resembling that of the apple fizz pop lollipop. When I looked at the flavour profile I wondered with curiosity as to how will apple and apricot blend especially in a refreshing vape (I know about apricot in a desserty/bakery profile but never with an icy fruit vape). O the inhale I get a sweet yet refreshing icy apple (I was never an apple fan until I tasted this juice), the apricot blends perfectly too – it’s hidden yet it’s there. On the exhale the iciness tends to tone down a bit as the apple and apricot pop out a bit more. Truth be told – its not as if you biting into an apple. Till today no juice ive tasted has replicated that. However, this is by far one of the best apple juices I have tasted. Almost as if you sipping on an apple fizz pop flavoured slush with apricot.

A well crafted juice in my opinion – as all the juices in the punctuation series, this juice is nothing short of pure refreshment and excellence. Craig BigGuy and Hugo – you guys are doing an absolutely phenomenal job on the juices that are being released – keep it up!! Cannot wait for the next release in this series!!! 

Don’t forget to subscribe to my YouTube Channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgOPcZBtC-O6yT-Px9OFzCg

As always please share your thoughts, views and questions... Thank you for taking the time to read.
Don’t forget to like and Share... VAPE ON!!!





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

***NUTTY CUXTARD by Project X E-Liquids *** 

This juice was sent to be for the purpose of the review by Wesley Nel

Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain but for the passion and love for vaping. 

JUICE PROFILE: 
• NUTTY CUXTARD – Creamy Nutty Custard

AVAILABLE IN 100MLS CHUBBY Gorilla 0MG,3MG & 6MG 

*****MY THOUGHTS AND EXPERIENCE***** 
The labelling is clean with not a lot going. This intrigues me, not only does it stand out on the shelve but curiosity kicks in and makes you want to take a bottle. Profile description is there and I like the play that it has on the “X” (nutty cuXtard instead of nutty custard) 

- Just a brief outline on the brand juice maker. 
I met Wesley a while back when he bought a piece of hardware from me and didn’t know that he has a juice... Very nice, friendly guy. He then contacted me to review the juice he was launching. The brand officially kicked off two weeks ago with the first launch being at NoonClouds. He has informed me that this is the first of many profiles he is going to launch.

• NUTTY CUXTARD – On the finger taste there is a very prominent custard taste with creams hiding away. I feel the real magic happens when vaping on this juice because this is where all the notes start coming out and the complexity of the juice really shines. On the inhale there is a nice sweet creamy toasted almond note that comes through as the prominent flavour with the vanilla custard lightly hanging in the back. On the exhale the almond fades away bringing out a rich creamy custard.. as everyone knows I love complex flavours because I know what goes into perfecting it. There’s a certain level of appreciation you need to have when vaping this type of profiles so u can enjoy the juice to its fullest. I always see people asking what is the best custard vape – well here’s your answer – I rate this one of the top three custards.

The juice is really well balanced, not harsh on the coils and not overly sweet as well – Wesley, you have done a phenomenal job on this and hit the flavour spot on… Well done

Don’t forget to subscribe to my YouTube Channel 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgOPcZBtC-O6yT-Px9OFzCg 

As always please share your thoughts, views and questions... Thank you for taking the time to read. 
Don’t forget to like and Share... VAPE ON!!!





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

***TWISP NIMBUS AIO KIT REVIEW***

Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain.

Device and juice was sent to me for the purpose of this review by @Twisp

Don't forget to subscribe to my YouTube channel.. Video uploaded on the following link.. Comments and suggestions welcome 



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Twisp

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> ***TWISP NIMBUS AIO KIT REVIEW***
> 
> Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain.
> 
> Device and juice was sent to me for the purpose of this review by @Twisp
> 
> Don't forget to subscribe to my YouTube channel.. Video uploaded on the following link.. Comments and suggestions welcome
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk



Great review! We're looking forward to seeing more from you in future. We might have 3 new flavours dropping soon. Will be sure to send them your way!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

Twisp said:


> Great review! We're looking forward to seeing more from you in future. We might have 3 new flavours dropping soon. Will be sure to send them your way!


Super stoked 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

*** Collaboration between Decadent Clouds and Joose-E-Liqz Distributed by The Steam Masters***

This juice was sent to me for the purpose of this review by two of the humblest juice makers I've known and met Abdul Haque RusTi Maiter and Naeem Hoosen

Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain.

Its extremely difficult to write a review on these two juices because of the uniqueness. It is a juice that has a niche market but I will do my best to describe my experience and give you my thoughts.

*What is Paan?
This is a delicacy that it enjoyed by Indian people after a meal. Many believe that it assists and aids in digesting food. Like a smoker craves a cigarette after a meal the same goes for people who religiously eat paan. Paan is an South - east Asian tradition of chewing betel leaf with Supari (or Areca/Betel Nut) and lime paste, and katha (or kaatha) brown powder paste, with many regional and local variations. Paan is normally chewed as a palate cleanser, a breath freshener, and has been found useful for digestive purposes

*What is Gulab?
Gulab jamun is a milk-solids-based dessert, popular in countries of South Asia such as India, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Pakistan and Bangladesh. It is also common in Mauritius and the Caribbean countries of Trinidad and Tobago, Guyana, Suriname and Jamaica. It is made mainly from milk solids, traditionally from freshly curdled milk. It is often garnished with dried nuts like almonds to enhance flavour according to Middle Eastern tradition. Part of the recipe is cardamon , condensed milk as well as rose water.

JUICE PROFILE:
• PAAN - A sweet eastern tobacco treat
• GULAB - Traditional deep fried batter drenched in an aromatic syrup

AVAILABLE IN 60MLS CHUBBY GORILLA

*****MY THOUGHTS AND EXPERIENCE*****
The labelling on the bottle is clean simple and yet bold and stand out on the shelve. The colour co-ordination as well as the artwork matches the brand and theme of the juice. Traditional Indian colours depicted on both bottles. The colours on the bottles also attracted me to the juice.

• PAAN – When I cracked the bottle open the fragrance replicated a freshly made sweet paan. The smell captured me immediately.. Filled up my tank and vaped.. Before I knew it, half the bottle was done. On the inhale I get a nice sweet rosy tobacco/betel nut tone, on the exhale perfectly balanced betel nut with all the correct notes coming through, it does get more sweet on the exhale leaving the betel nut taste lingering in the back end. If you have eaten Paan before you will know exactly what I am describing. This flavour is spot on and brilliantly crafted!!

• GULAB – I really don’t know where to start by describing this juice as it exceeded my expectation by miles!! When I first dripped the juice and pulsed for the wick to work in, the entire living room smelled like gulab was being made and being deep fried. my mum walked in and asked who’s making gulab(this alone will tell u how close this juice replicates the actual item)… This already told me that it is going to be authentic as can be. I was a bit sceptical at first because I don’t really enjoy over sweet juice but damn this good. I don’t know how to describe the notes I got whilst vaping the juice. All I’m going to say is that it’s spot on to the last note, the syrup, cardamon, ant the rich milky notes pop really well, it is a sweet juice but surprisingly enough I can vape it without getting fatigued on it. 

Both juices have been in my rotation from launch and this clearly shows how good the juice is as I am very fussy when it comes to juice. I urge you to go out and get yourself a bottle of each. There’s no question when it comes to quality and consistency because when you have a CO-LAB with two great mixologists, the product will be nothing short of brilliant!!!

Don’t forget to subscribe to my YouTube Channel

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgOPcZBtC-O6yT-Px9OFzCg

As always please share your thoughts, views and questions.. Thank you for taking the time to read.
Don’t forget to like and Share.. VAPE ON!!!





Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk

Irfaan Ebrahim said:


> *** Collaboration between Decadent Clouds and Joose-E-Liqz Distributed by The Steam Masters***
> 
> This juice was sent to me for the purpose of this review by two of the humblest juice makers I've known and met Abdul Haque RusTi Maiter and Naeem Hoosen
> 
> Please note all facts and findings are purely my own unbiased opinion and in no way influenced by any company or person. In no way has this review been done for financial gain.
> 
> Its extremely difficult to write a review on these two juices because of the uniqueness. It is a juice that has a niche market but I will do my best to describe my experience and give you my thoughts.
> 
> *What is Paan?
> This is a delicacy that it enjoyed by Indian people after a meal. Many believe that it assists and aids in digesting food. Like a smoker craves a cigarette after a meal the same goes for people who religiously eat paan. Paan is an South - east Asian tradition of chewing betel leaf with Supari (or Areca/Betel Nut) and lime paste, and katha (or kaatha) brown powder paste, with many regional and local variations. Paan is normally chewed as a palate cleanser, a breath freshener, and has been found useful for digestive purposes
> 
> *What is Gulab?
> Gulab jamun is a milk-solids-based dessert, popular in countries of South Asia such as India, Sri Lanka, Nepal, Pakistan and Bangladesh. It is also common in Mauritius and the Caribbean countries of Trinidad and Tobago, Guyana, Suriname and Jamaica. It is made mainly from milk solids, traditionally from freshly curdled milk. It is often garnished with dried nuts like almonds to enhance flavour according to Middle Eastern tradition. Part of the recipe is cardamon , condensed milk as well as rose water.
> 
> JUICE PROFILE:
> • PAAN - A sweet eastern tobacco treat
> • GULAB - Traditional deep fried batter drenched in an aromatic syrup
> 
> AVAILABLE IN 60MLS CHUBBY GORILLA
> 
> *****MY THOUGHTS AND EXPERIENCE*****
> The labelling on the bottle is clean simple and yet bold and stand out on the shelve. The colour co-ordination as well as the artwork matches the brand and theme of the juice. Traditional Indian colours depicted on both bottles. The colours on the bottles also attracted me to the juice.
> 
> • PAAN – When I cracked the bottle open the fragrance replicated a freshly made sweet paan. The smell captured me immediately.. Filled up my tank and vaped.. Before I knew it, half the bottle was done. On the inhale I get a nice sweet rosy tobacco/betel nut tone, on the exhale perfectly balanced betel nut with all the correct notes coming through, it does get more sweet on the exhale leaving the betel nut taste lingering in the back end. If you have eaten Paan before you will know exactly what I am describing. This flavour is spot on and brilliantly crafted!!
> 
> • GULAB – I really don’t know where to start by describing this juice as it exceeded my expectation by miles!! When I first dripped the juice and pulsed for the wick to work in, the entire living room smelled like gulab was being made and being deep fried. my mum walked in and asked who’s making gulab(this alone will tell u how close this juice replicates the actual item)… This already told me that it is going to be authentic as can be. I was a bit sceptical at first because I don’t really enjoy over sweet juice but damn this good. I don’t know how to describe the notes I got whilst vaping the juice. All I’m going to say is that it’s spot on to the last note, the syrup, cardamon, ant the rich milky notes pop really well, it is a sweet juice but surprisingly enough I can vape it without getting fatigued on it.
> 
> Both juices have been in my rotation from launch and this clearly shows how good the juice is as I am very fussy when it comes to juice. I urge you to go out and get yourself a bottle of each. There’s no question when it comes to quality and consistency because when you have a CO-LAB with two great mixologists, the product will be nothing short of brilliant!!!
> 
> Don’t forget to subscribe to my YouTube Channel
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgOPcZBtC-O6yT-Px9OFzCg
> 
> As always please share your thoughts, views and questions.. Thank you for taking the time to read.
> Don’t forget to like and Share.. VAPE ON!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk


Wait what... paan ... oh my got to get some with a spitting bowl

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim

incredible_hullk said:


> Wait what... paan ... oh my got to get some with a spitting bowl


No need.. U gulp everything

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

